# Anyone got information for a Laika Ecovip 1R ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Looking around at future vans, and i wanted to know some info on these models, i have seen a 2000 version of this and wanted some tech specs like payload, tank sizes etc etc ?


----------



## 99184 (May 13, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> Looking around at future vans, and i wanted to know some info on these models, i have seen a 2000 version of this and wanted some tech specs like payload, tank sizes etc etc ?


This any good?

www.laika.it

There's an English language button at the top right hand, with added pastrami in the descriptions...

"not only will you see landscapes and panoramas; you will also feel deep emotions and your feelings will remain with you as unforgettable milestones of your family life."

;-)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Lol. better get one of those pretty quickly then :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------

